# Internetsicherheit



## elmarharder (6. Januar 2006)

Hallo.

Welche Programme muß bzw. sollte ich Installieren und so sicher wie nur irgendmöglich vor Viren, Würmern, Trojanern und sonstigen Schädlingen zu sein. Vielen Dank im voraus.

Elmar


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Januar 2006)

Auch wenn es, dadurch, dass Du die Information verschweigst, recht offensichtlich ist, dass Du Windows nutzt solltest Du doch noch angeben fuer welches Betriebssystem Du suchst.
Wir koennten Dir jetzt einen riesen Haufen Software z.B. fuer diverse Unix-System, MacOS und so weiter nennen und Dir damit ueberhaupt nicht helfen, und das nur weil Du vergessen hast, dass es auch noch was anderes als Windows gibt.


----------



## elmarharder (6. Januar 2006)

Hallo.

Sorry, daran habe ich nicht gedacht. Ich besitze Windows XP Professional und will meinen PC so sicher wie möglich machen.

Elmar


----------



## Sinac (6. Januar 2006)

Wozu schreibe ich sowas eigentlich?
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials215684.html


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Januar 2006)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wozu schreibe ich sowas eigentlich?
> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials215684.html


Um den Server zu fuellen.


----------

